# Tyco wide pan bodies ?



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking for a source for tyco wide pan bodies, anyone know of a source , at cheap prices. Needa few , ordered some Mattel 440x2 wide pan chassis's, $4.00 a pc. 

Also, where can I find longer tyco guide pins, for 440x2 ? 

Am thinking about adding a rear guide pin. The 440x2 I now have is silly fast ! with old stock tires...These seem like a cheap fun chassis to speriment with..

I know I am new to this stuff, but it is fun & I like tinkering anyway..

Thanks . guys, you'all are so great ! Wish I lived where ther were some racing oppurtunities, but I'm in a slot car waste land.. So home running will do..


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

back.to.ho said:


> . . . Also, where can I find longer tyco guide pins, for 440x2 . . .


 
The longer Tyco guide pin that I am aware of was found on the Nissan 4x4 with the knobby tires. There may be others that had this guide pin but I haven't seen it personally. Maybe someone else can comment.

As to cheap bodies check feeBay for runners. Otherwise Lucky Bob's sells NOS Tyco bods.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I have not found any source for cheap, new Tyco bodies to put on those chassis. I have toyed with the idea of trying to have a clip made which would allow you to mount a JL/AW/Tomy/Aurora body onto a Tyco chassis. Those bodies are more plentiful and can be found in inexpensive lots.

If you find some (new) in the $5-$6 range, you are doing well.

Joe


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

have looked here... honda has some used bodies...http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=362555


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The longer front guide pins were also found on the year 2000 & 2001 Jeremy McGrath X-Treme Motocross Bikes, and since the same chassis was used on the Harry Potter Flying thingies, I guess they have them too. I also found that the old Marchon Guide pins snap right in and are longer than standard 440X2 pins, as well as being Steel pins as opposed to the Tyco/Mattel aluminum pin material.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- you can find these longer Marchon Guide pins on JAG'S site- Marchon Pins


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

bsrt also has long pins


----------

